# Ohio Legalization



## Midflappdaman (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is what is going on in Ohio. 

There is a group calling itself Responsible Ohio. http://responsibleohio.com

They are slowly releasing information a little bit at a time. This group is backed by some very powerful business people. Some names have been released but not all the players.

Here are some of the highlights of their amendment:

There will only be 10 grow locations. No doubt owned by the backers of the initiative

There will only be 5 testing facilities. No doubt owned by the backers of the initiative

Entrepreneurs, age 21 will be able to apply for license to operate a retail store, non profit medical marijuana retail store or manufacturing of cannabis products such as edibles etc....

There is no home grow in this initiative.

15% flat tax. Producer to retailer 15%, retailer to consumer 15%. Result for consumer 30% + tax

This group has the financial backing to pay for signature gatherers, media campaign, lobby, etc...

Our grass roots groups in Ohio don't have the resources that Responsible Ohio does. The grass roots amendments are alot better then Responsible Ohio, promoting a "Free Market" business model and not the monopolistic model proposed by Responsible Ohio.

Here are the grassroots sites: http://www.ohiorightsgroup.org/ http://responsibleohioans.org/ http://www.legalizeohio2016.org/


----------



## mike4c4 (Jan 29, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I've read about this in the news. I would suggest people not vote to pass this legalization effort simply cause it's not what people who use it would want. Not to mention how hard it would be to have it amended to add home growing. The backers of this are all about profit(as the structuring of the bill shows). If people vote for this they are essentially voting in a legal Ohio drug kingpin sitting atop of that monopoly that will be created. I'll pass on legal marijuana under those conditions!


WHAT you have no clue whats going on. If it wasn't for us nothing would be done. Responsible Ohio. http://responsibleohio.com is over OHIO I am a rep. for ohio rights group. all the sites in the post above are sites made by other reps. The fact is ohio very well might be the FIRST stat to legalize medical and recreational WITHOUT having to go through baby steps like ALL the other states.
The point is we collect names all year to try to get this passed and if the names that we collect dont vote then NOTHING will pass.To hear people say don't vote because we want more. STOP BEING A BITCH.
IF you want it legal in ohio then vote WE HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE. but there is far more going on than you can realize yet. SORRY for getting upset that just hit a nerve. Im going to hit some skunk


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Jan 31, 2015)

I know how this will end up for Responsible Ohio when it passes, and it probably will pass from the big money pushing it. Responsible Ohio will end up losing their ass with the investments in getting all the warehouses and commercial business property and buildings set up. In the very beginning they might make some money but how long will that last ? Not very long. The big money backers of Responsible Ohio are foolish to try and make an even more aggressive model such as WA's I-502 bill which will be taxed heavily and then try and charge prices that herb users just will not pay. WA recreational dispensaries have hundreds of pounds of herb they just cannot move that's sitting in their stock rooms because the majority of WA herb users are buying it from the black market where it's cheaper or they are growing their own.

WA state does have a MMJ bill though, and that's how people can legally be protected in WA by being able to grow their own. However, just because Ohio will have no legal way around being able to home grow does not mean that Ohio residents will abide by that. There WILL BE a black market boom that emerges on the scene in Ohio if this Responsible Ohio bill passes. There will be MANY that take to cleaning out their garages and basements and setting up decent sized grow operations and these people WILL greatly undercut the backers of Responsible Ohio. 

Companies like PlantlightingHydroponics on the internet that's based in Twinsburg , Ohio will see sales skyrocket from orders coming in day after day. Responsible Ohio will likely lose money bad, which I think will be funny, but I'll feel bad for all the Ohio residents that will get busted for home grows. You are going to see those that will grow their own small personal supply grows and then there will be those that will set up home grows for black market sales. What then will these backers of Responsible Ohio do then ? No doubt they will be angry that the black market home growers and outlaw personal use growers are undercutting their sales, they will then pressure Ohio law enforcement to go on marijuana home growing raids becoming their enforcers. This is why a state-sanctioned monopoly is doomed for failure.

My prediction is that this bill will create such an increase of marijuana grow raids that public backlash all over Ohio will be so strong that possibly after about 1 year of sky rocketed marijuana grow arrests and Ohio residents screaming "so where's all this non-existent tax revenue that Responsible Ohio has not made and on top of that Ohio law enforcement filling up the jails with marijuana growers, the state is actually going in the hole and you call this legalization ?".

After all this happens, then you will see Ohio legislators putting forth home grow amendments into law to put a stop to the massive wave of arrests. I'm telling you, this Responsible Ohio bill is going to create thousands of felons that will be charged for felony marijuana cultivation, whether it's an Ohio resident that get's caught with 4 or 5 plants in their apartment, or some Ohio residential house that has a basement packed with 80 plants that wreak out an odor alerting their neighbors that they have a grower growing next door to them. 

No regular herb user is going to pay what these monopolistic people will be selling for. No way. Not in this economy. In WA state, as of just a few months ago, 1 gram was selling for around 32 bucks ! Herb users aren't going to pay that. I doubt that Responsible Ohio will even be able to get a jump on the first opening sales before the black market growers will be beating them to it. Responsible Ohio will lose their ass and in a state of vindictiveness will be pressure Ohio law enforcement to crack down on their "illegal" competitors. This isn't happening in WA state because MMJ has been their so long, WA law enforcement there have a more relaxed attitude towards marijuana use. It will be an entirely different scene in Ohio. It will be something new and Ohio law enforcement will look at any chance they have to punish marijuana users, so they will become dupes and enforcers for Responsible Ohio. Will the increase in "illegal" Ohio home grows scare home growers into stopping growing ? Hell no. 

Because when 100 home grows get busted, 1000 new home grows will replace them. Responsible Ohio is the worst "half-way" legalization bill I've ever seen. It may as well be called a state-sanctioned monopoly that will COST Ohio tax dollars. The funniest thing about it to me will be hearing Responsible Ohio backers whine about Ohio residents not abiding by the bill and fueling the black market. 

My recommendation is for Ohioans to begin planting marijuana outdoors in visible locations this summer. I mean do Johnny Appleseed grows as a political statement. Don't plant with any hope of coming back to harvest, plant it where it can be seen. Save all those bag seed. Plant them in flower beds at shopping malls, strip malls, plant them on the sides of highways, plant them outside of the grounds of police stations, on the edges of colleges , next to powerlines, ect. Over grow the state. Plant in great numbers. Forget about using a shovel. Poke a hole with a pen, drop a seed, move a foot away, repeat, do it fast, then go down the road a ways, find another spot and repeat, plant 20 seeds in one spot that way fast, leave the location and drive down the road a half-mile and repeat. Sprouting rates will be limited from this method but this isn't about gaining a harvest but as sending a political message. Tie up law enforcement's time. Make it a thorn in their side in having to eradicate it. Let nature and high ratios of mathematical probability do most of the work for you. 

Money isn't the only way to force legislators hands from getting a campaign and bill passed. Think of it as a war of attrition , to see who can outlast who, hence the name "guerrilla" growing, but out-in-the-open. Recreational legalization must come with full rights. Responsible Ohio will likely get the bill they want passed, but they will not get the results of which they think they will get. The black market will boom in Ohio just as soon as this half-way bill is passed and Responsible Ohio's greed and monopolistic motives will backfire on them severely. Anyway it goes, Ohioans will eventually get home growing rights but it will probably come at the expense of thousands of home growing felons. The backers of Responsible Ohio will NEVER recoup their money. They are delusional if they think the black market won't explode in Ohio and cause them to have warehouses full of herb that won't sell. 

Watch the monopolistic greedy bastards of Responsible Ohio FAIL. Their greed for financial gain and ignoring statistical trends has blinded them greatly to reality of which they will soon realize when they get their bill passed.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 1, 2015)

TreeOfLiberty said:


> I know how this will end up for Responsible Ohio when it passes, and it probably will pass from the big money pushing it. Responsible Ohio will end up losing their ass with the investments in getting all the warehouses and commercial business property and buildings set up. In the very beginning they might make some money but how long will that last ? Not very long. The big money backers of Responsible Ohio are foolish to try and make an even more aggressive model such as WA's I-502 bill which will be taxed heavily and then try and charge prices that herb users just will not pay. WA recreational dispensaries have hundreds of pounds of herb they just cannot move that's sitting in their stock rooms because the majority of WA herb users are buying it from the black market where it's cheaper or they are growing their own.
> 
> WA state does have a MMJ bill though, and that's how people can legally be protected in WA by being able to grow their own. However, just because Ohio will have no legal way around being able to home grow does not mean that Ohio residents will abide by that. There WILL BE a black market boom that emerges on the scene in Ohio if this Responsible Ohio bill passes. There will be MANY that take to cleaning out their garages and basements and setting up decent sized grow operations and these people WILL greatly undercut the backers of Responsible Ohio.
> 
> ...


This is what in talking about. People dont know all the facts and run there mouth instead of asking a question. you say you feel bad for all the Ohio residents that will get busted for home grows. and Ohioans will eventually get home growing rights but it will probably come at the expense of thousands of home growing felons. but you dont know the OHIO laws we got passed on this already. 
Marijuana remains illegal in Ohio, including medical uses. Polls show a wave of support for medicinal marijuana in Ohio (where legislative efforts are underway) and other states, but Ohio law still makes it a crime.

However, Ohio has substantially loosened its marijuana laws. The possession of less than 100 grams (roughly 3.5 ounces) of cannabis, or the transfer of less than 20 grams (i.e. giving it so someone else), are considered "minor misdemeanors." This means these are not jailable offenses, but are punishable by up to $150 in fines and a possible driver's license suspension for a period of six months to five years.

Felony charges are reserved for the possession of more than 200 grams; the sale or transfer of more than 20 grams; or the possession of more than 10 grams of hashish (or more than 2 grams of liquid concentrates). A conviction on charges of drugged driving carries a penalty of between three days and six months in prison, plus a six-month to three-year driver's license suspension.

Now i think thats a pretty good start. they passed this awhile back because they are trying to help med pat. Once its legal the changing of this law will not be as hard to remove as you think. They have seen other stats pass the bill and fight fro years to fix state laws, and have learned from the mistakes of other stats.


----------



## droopy107 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mike has it right on this one. Legalization is something that must happen first, even though the legislation that produces it will not be completely to my liking. We as growers or users need to keep in mind that we are a small minority of the voting public and any legislation that has a hope of passing will need to be designed to please the mind set of the general public. The average voter isn't going to vote yes on MJ unless they feel that the law is adequate to ensure that all the reefer madness stories they have been fed won't be unleashed upon the state. We also need to keep in mind that passing legislation that comes with a large emotional investment on both sides requires a large investment of not only time, but money. Something grass roots has little chance of providing. I don't like to see business designing legislation either, but the reality here is that business has the resources to get to the goal line. Pass or fail, home growing would still be illegal, just as it is right now without legalization. The difference will be made in the area of public opinion. Washington and Colorado have shown this. The rest of the USA can now see a working example of MJ legalization that didn't bring the world to an end and that has allowed other more conservative states to begin to move the ball forward. California failed because business, MMJ, and rec users fought each other for their own version of perfect legislation instead of pulling together to achieve legalization through popular vote. Like it or not, the first versions of these laws can't be everything to everyone. Once public vote says yes, then we can focus on tweaking the law to address the things that we as growers care the most about.

Keep in mind that the Volstead act was repealed in 1933, even though many people still supported the idea of prohibition. Most people could clearly see the failure of the Volstead act and the greater harm that it caused. The act wasn't repealed just because some people ignored the law. It took a coordinated effort by all parties interested in repeal to get the ball rolling without too much fighting about where the starting line would be.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 1, 2015)

ON a different note IMO now that the DEA has lost all funding in the states that have LEGAL MMJ. And D.C. (which is home of FBI main office) joined the MMJ states. i think a change on a fed. level is in the near future.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> ON a different note IMO now that the DEA has lost all funding in the states that have LEGAL MMJ. And D.C. (which is home of FBI main office) joined the MMJ states. i think a change on a fed. level is in the near future.


Guess U mean sched. !. That will come between election and end of term, if at all.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 1, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Guess U mean sched. !. That will come between election and end of term, if at all.


sched ? No i said excitedly what i meant. nothing has been sched yet. but i don't think it will happen till 1/2 the stats in the US has MMJ passed.


----------



## Smokedporkchop (Feb 1, 2015)

Good maybe I can move back to the Buckeye state again. My wife's family is from Ohio


----------



## vro (Feb 1, 2015)

fuck these crooked ass fucks i hope weed is illegal forever


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> sched ? No i said excitedly what i meant. nothing has been sched yet. but i don't think it will happen till 1/2 the stats in the US has MMJ passed.


 Nothing has been sched yet . Pot has been sched 1 for 40 years. I don't see drug warrior Clinton or any Repug. willing to act at all. 3/4 of red states would need mmj for a Repub. admin to act. O' Bama has the window of opp.. Only polls could change attitudes of next admin. and I DO NOT see that support coming from right minions. IMO if Berry doesn't act it will be along wait...


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

vro said:


> fuck these crooked ass fucks i hope weed is illegal forever


Prohab. is preferable to no home grow. I'm afraid sheeple won't get it though, and east/ south will go w/ Wash St. model.So worst of all worlds will roll on.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 1, 2015)

vro said:


> fuck these crooked ass fucks i hope weed is illegal forever


i just want to funky society and pee


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Smokedporkchop said:


> Good maybe I can move back to the Buckeye state again. My wife's family is from Ohio


where from


overgrowem said:


> Nothing has been sched yet . Pot has been sched 1 for 40 years.{/QUOTE}


NO SHIT we were not talking about weed being sched 1 I was talking about DEA and FBI and thought you said they had a schedule to go legal.


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Feb 1, 2015)

I've seen the Ohio laws on marijuana cultivation, the way they are written is set up to go by weight. Not plant count, so yeah, cops after raiding illegal home growers will resort to picking up the entire plant and weigh the whole thing and ...BAM ! ...FELONY cultivation. Multiple numbers of plants will just add to the severity of the felony charge. Responsible Ohio WILL NOT make the high dollar profits they are hoping for. They just won't. As soon as their bill passes, thousands of home grows all over Ohio will spring up and greatly set a precedent of price that Responsible Ohio will not be able to match.


I live in Colorado and the black market is still going strong here. It's going stronger even in WA state and it will be even more dominating in Ohio.Half-way legalization measures set up to endorse a monopoly, which it will be is going to so badly fail for the big money backers of Responsible Ohio. I'm going to enjoy seeing Responsible Ohio backers bitch about the black market when they crush the sales of Responsible Ohio's soon-coming stores.


The time for baby steps is over. The time for half-way measures shouldn't be tolerated. What I've outlined will happen for Ohio. Legalizing for possession but forbidding cultivation in-home won't be abided by. Responsible Ohio backers are going to lose big money then bitch about it and they'll deserve to lose money. Thousands of Ohioans will take that extra step on their own with an attitude of damn paying 400 an ounce, I'll either grow my own or find joe and jane home grower down the street that are selling 200 dollar ounces and I don't blame the black market seekers. There will be no shortage of black market growers either. The upside to this is that from all the increase in marijuana grow raids, the Ohio legislators will say we've got to put a stop to this surge of arrests over home grows and add-in home growing protections. That's what one WA senator is trying to get passed now to add in 6 plants for recreational users just as we in CO have, as it should've been in WA's I-502 to begin with. 


My only advice for all the Ohio residents that WILL resort to growing when they see how much Responsible Ohio herb stores charge is, GROW STEALTHILY, get a good carbon filter extraction and keep the plants small, and make everyone think you are buying it from the monopolistic herb stores.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 1, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> where from
> 
> NO SHIT we were not talking about weed being sched 1 I was talking about DEA and FBI and thought you said they had a schedule to go legal.


Not at all.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 1, 2015)

TreeOfLiberty said:


> I've seen the Ohio laws on marijuana cultivation, the way they are written is set up to go by weight. Not plant count, so yeah, cops after raiding illegal home growers will resort to picking up the entire plant and weigh the whole thing and ...BAM ! ...FELONY cultivation. Multiple numbers of plants will just add to the severity of the felony charge. Responsible Ohio WILL NOT make the high dollar profits they are hoping for. They just won't. As soon as their bill passes, thousands of home grows all over Ohio will spring up and greatly set a precedent of price that Responsible Ohio will not be able to match.
> 
> 
> I live in Colorado and the black market is still going strong here. It's going stronger even in WA state and it will be even more dominating in Ohio.Half-way legalization measures set up to endorse a monopoly, which it will be is going to so badly fail for the big money backers of Responsible Ohio. I'm going to enjoy seeing Responsible Ohio backers bitch about the black market when they crush the sales of Responsible Ohio's soon-coming stores.
> ...


Does any body even care if Responsible Ohio backers loos money? I dont. I grow what I smoke. most of the people that truly bitch are the ones selling and talking how it will raise the price. my price is the same its been for years and it wont go up. I grow so its free to me.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 1, 2015)

*


TreeOfLiberty said:



I've seen the Ohio laws on marijuana cultivation, the way they are written is set up to go by weight. Not plant count, so yeah, cops after raiding illegal home growers will resort to picking up the entire plant and weigh the whole thing and ...BAM ! ...FELONY cultivation. Multiple numbers of plants will just add to the severity of the felony charge. Responsible Ohio WILL NOT make the high dollar profits they are hoping for. They just won't. As soon as their bill passes, thousands of home grows all over Ohio will spring up and greatly set a precedent of price that Responsible Ohio will not be able to match.


I live in Colorado and the black market is still going strong here. It's going stronger even in WA state and it will be even more dominating in Ohio.Half-way legalization measures set up to endorse a monopoly, which it will be is going to so badly fail for the big money backers of Responsible Ohio. I'm going to enjoy seeing Responsible Ohio backers bitch about the black market when they crush the sales of Responsible Ohio's soon-coming stores.


The time for baby steps is over. The time for half-way measures shouldn't be tolerated. What I've outlined will happen for Ohio. Legalizing for possession but forbidding cultivation in-home won't be abided by. Responsible Ohio backers are going to lose big money then bitch about it and they'll deserve to lose money. Thousands of Ohioans will take that extra step on their own with an attitude of damn paying 400 an ounce, I'll either grow my own or find joe and jane home grower down the street that are selling 200 dollar ounces and I don't blame the black market seekers. There will be no shortage of black market growers either. The upside to this is that from all the increase in marijuana grow raids, the Ohio legislators will say we've got to put a stop to this surge of arrests over home grows and add-in home growing protections. That's what one WA senator is trying to get passed now to add in 6 plants for recreational users just as we in CO have, as it should've been in WA's I-502 to begin with.


My only advice for all the Ohio residents that WILL resort to growing when they see how much Responsible Ohio herb stores charge is, GROW STEALTHILY, get a good carbon filter extraction and keep the plants small, and make everyone think you are buying it from the monopolistic herb stores.

Click to expand...

*
*Ohio Revised Code 2011, §2925.11 Web Search*
*"Marijuana does not include the mature stalks of the plant, fiber produced from the stalks, oils or cake made from the seeds of the plant, or any other compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of the mature stalks, except the resin extracted from the mature stalks, fiber, oil or cake, or the sterilized seed of the plant that is incapable of germination."*

See:


Ohio Revised Code 2011, §3719.01 (O) Web Search
* A minor misdemeanor does not create a criminal record in Ohio.

** Ohio provides an affirmative defense for this level of cultivation if the defendant can meet the burden to prove that the marijuana was intended solely for personal use by a preponderance of the evidence. If this defense is successful, the defendant can still be convicted of, or plead guilty to, a misdemeanor violation of illegal cultivation of marihuana.

Penalties for the cultivation of marijuana are identical to the penalties for possessing an equivalent amount, in weight, of marijuana. See the chart above for further guidance.

See:


Ohio Revised Code 2011, §2925.04 Web Search
Section 2929.13 of the Ohio Revised Code Web Search
Section 2929.18 of the Ohio Revised Code Web Search
Section 2929.22 of the Ohio Revised Code Web Search


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 4, 2015)

TreeOfLiberty said:


> The upside to this is that from all the increase in marijuana grow raids, the Ohio legislators will say we've got to put a stop to this surge of arrests over home grows and add-in home growing protections.


How is that an upside? I guess it is ok as long as it is not you being arrested. This bill is a loser. It is an attempt at a money grab by people who are trying to cash in on the changing public perception. I would rather wait another year or two for a bill that isn't complete garbage.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 4, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> How is that an upside? I guess it is ok as long as it is not you being arrested. This bill is a loser. It is an attempt at a money grab by people who are trying to cash in on the changing public perception. I would rather wait another year or two for a bill that isn't complete garbage.


i agree the bill has flaws. it just seems to me that everyone wants to start at the top. Have you EVER started a new job at the top position or did you have to work your way up. im not saying to take baby steps, but we CANT START at the top.
IF the bill is to aggressive it wont pass ever. And just waiting another year. 
How many med.. pat. WILL DIE IN PAIN. if we wait. COME ON people this this is something that needs to happen.
PS. If you want to hear what non growing med. pat. think about the bill i can give you a link to there site and you can listen to there pain and trouble. Then you can come on here and tell people to wait, if you can see your keyboard through your watering eyes. WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 4, 2015)

If I knew any med patients in need I would give them all the free weed they want. I doubt responsible ohio would do that. Wouldn't a cancer patient benefit more by being able to grow their own. After the hospitals are finished fleecing them for every dime to their name, I doubt they could afford $25 a gram weed. When have monopolies ever been a good thing? Opinions on marijuana are changing by the day in a good way. We shouldn't jump at whatever garbage they feel like throwing us. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 4, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> If I knew any med patients in need I would give them all the free weed they want. I doubt responsible ohio would do that. Wouldn't a cancer patient benefit more by being able to grow their own. After the hospitals are finished fleecing them for every dime to their name, I doubt they could afford $25 a gram weed. When have monopolies ever been a good thing? Opinions on marijuana are changing by the day in a good way. We shouldn't jump at whatever garbage they feel like throwing us. Patience is a virtue.


Well i do know a few med. pat. most are unable to even get out of bed let a lone *grow. *All i know is they are sick, they hurt and they are reaching out for help no matter how small or where it comes from,


----------



## Sire Killem All (Feb 5, 2015)

it is Ohio so i don't think it will matter much, Ohio has always been the last to accept / intoduce change, anyone from there would know that. better chance of the feds going legal IMHO. Most are too conservative, every state around it had casinos for yrs before they got it, and been on ballots for over 15 yrs.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Feb 11, 2015)

Reasonable Ohio = Monopoly of 10 commercial growers with NO personal home growing exemption. All marijuana in Ohio must be purchased by distributors from these 10 growers.

Reasonable Ohioans for Cannabis (ROC) = Personal home growing, commercial growing with fees, standard sales tax, amnesty for certain marijuana convictions, etc.

Both of these groups are supporting recreational marijuana. A third group, ORG, is supporting medical only. I am trying to point as many people as possible to the better group IMO, and doing my best to explain the difference between the two. Responsible Ohio has absolutely no shame in trying to steal the name of Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis.

Please, everyone in Ohio support Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis and get those signatures! - http://responsibleohioans.org/


----------



## Midflappdaman (Feb 18, 2015)

Responsible Ohio revised the Amendment to Include homegrow. "It is lawful for persons 21 years of age or older to grow, cultivate, use, possess and share with another person 21 years of age or older homegrown marijuana in an amount not to exceed four flowering marijuana plants and eight ounces of useable homegrown marijuana at a given time; provided, however, that such person must first obtain a non-transferable license pursuant to Commission-promulgated rules and regulations, which include, at a minimum, registration requirements and rules ensuring that homegrown marijuana is not grown or consumed within public view and that home-growing takes place on an enclosed, locked space inaccessible to persons under the age of 21."


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 18, 2015)

Midflappdaman said:


> Responsible Ohio revised the Amendment to Include homegrow. "It is lawful for persons 21 years of age or older to grow, cultivate, use, possess and share with another person 21 years of age or older homegrown marijuana in an amount not to exceed four flowering marijuana plants and eight ounces of useable homegrown marijuana at a given time; provided, however, that such person must first obtain a non-transferable license pursuant to Commission-promulgated rules and regulations, which include, at a minimum, registration requirements and rules ensuring that homegrown marijuana is not grown or consumed within public view and that home-growing takes place on an enclosed, locked space inaccessible to persons under the age of 21."


And much more to be added soon.


----------



## timbo123 (Feb 19, 2015)

I respectfully disagree with mike4c4. There are other groups that are proposing far better legislation for Ohio.
We are talking about a change to the Ohio constitution. We need to do it right the first time.
Also note that after Responsible Ohio's proposed amendment became public knowledge recently thru Ohio news media, the public response was so overwhelmingly along the lines of "I am FOR legalization but not for this ish,,," and "I will not vote for any amendment that doesn't permit growing",,, Responsible Ohio changed their wording to allow up to 4 plants to be grown at home.
Note that was only after conceding that they would not even get the vote of the majority of marijuana proponents.


----------



## timbo123 (Feb 19, 2015)

Julius Caesar said:


> Reasonable Ohio = Monopoly of 10 commercial growers with NO personal home growing exemption. All marijuana in Ohio must be purchased by distributors from these 10 growers.
> 
> Reasonable Ohioans for Cannabis (ROC) = Personal home growing, commercial growing with fees, standard sales tax, amnesty for certain marijuana convictions, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Ambulator (Feb 19, 2015)

Midflappdaman said:


> Here is what is going on in Ohio.
> 
> There is a group calling itself Responsible Ohio. http://responsibleohio.com
> 
> ...


Of course it will be wealthy business people who have control if it all. Did you forget that we live in a greed filled society lol. The whole grassroots lobby that started the movement will be forgotten as long as the rich and powerful have their hands in it.


----------



## mike4c4 (Feb 19, 2015)

timbo123 said:


> I respectfully disagree with mike4c4. There are other groups that are proposing far
> We are talking about a change to the Ohio constitution. We need to do it right the first time.
> Also note that after Responsible Ohio's proposed amendment became public knowledge recently thru Ohio news media, the public response was so overwhelmingly along the lines of "I am FOR legalization but not for this ish,,," and "I will not vote for any amendment that doesn't permit growing",,, changed their wording to allow up to 4 plants to be grown at home.
> Note that was only after conceding that they would not even get the vote of the majority of marijuana proponents.


How is what you said disagreeing with me. is pussing it through no mater about others that have been offering better better legislation for Ohio. The point is Responsible Ohio is pussing it through, and just like we got them to add plant grow limit to the bill we have to say what we want. We cant sit on our fat asses and give them no input on what we want, then cry like a bitch when we dont get it. Im not saying they are the best and i believe all they say. Im saying its happining they are the ones getting it done so lets make our voices heard on what we want.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 20, 2015)

I like it much better with the homegrow added. I still think government sponsored monopolies are wrong, but if I could grow my own, I guess I wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## Midflappdaman (Feb 24, 2015)

Responsible Ohio's ballot language was rejected by the AG. They are fixing it and will resubmit soon. Responsible Ohioans for Cannabis has submitted their language and should hear from the AG by February 27, 2015.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohio Rights Group has a good shot at being on the 2015 ballot.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 7, 2015)

Midflappdaman said:


> Responsible Ohio revised the Amendment to Include homegrow. "It is lawful for persons 21 years of age or older to grow, cultivate, use, possess and share with another person 21 years of age or older homegrown marijuana in an amount not to exceed four flowering marijuana plants and eight ounces of useable homegrown marijuana at a given time; provided, however, that such person must first obtain a non-transferable license pursuant to Commission-promulgated rules and regulations, which include, at a minimum, registration requirements and rules ensuring that homegrown marijuana is not grown or consumed within public view and that home-growing takes place on an enclosed, locked space inaccessible to persons under the age of 21."


Puts the gov. its fees, taxes,codes,inspectors, etc right in the middle or Ur homegrow. What if a question on the permit is "Do you posses a firearm? Where does that take U?


----------



## Midflappdaman (Mar 23, 2015)

Responsible Ohio has cleared the ballot board and will begin sending out it's paid signature collectors this Wenesday. I have no doubt that they will get the 305,000+ signatures needed to get on the ballot. I have been collecting signatures for The Ohio Rights Group. They currently have 150,000+ signatures, so they may have a shot of being on the 2015 ballot. They don't have the financial resources like RO does for marketing so it will be a difficult battle.


----------



## bluto392 (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope competing initiatives doesn't split the vote so much they both fail


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 24, 2015)

So what happens if they both get enough signatures. They both couldn't be on the ballot could they? You can't have two different laws. I am a bit ignorant of how that would work.


----------



## Midflappdaman (Apr 13, 2015)

The hermit, yes you can have competing initiatives on the ballot. The one with the popular vote would win.

Ohioans to End Prohibition (OTEP) has released it's amendment language and is now collecting it's first 1000 signatures to get it in front of the Attorney General. Their website is www.legalizeohio2016.org


----------



## Midflappdaman (Apr 13, 2015)

Responsible Ohio has already collected over 100k signatures.


----------



## Midflappdaman (May 4, 2015)

Responsible Ohio has collected 250k signatures in 5 weeks. They need 305k+ to get on the ballot. That plan to have 700k to be sure.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jun 18, 2015)

550k sig's. hope it makes it, reworded it so u can grow 4..... guess they jus have to be BEAST.... lol


----------



## bluto392 (Jun 18, 2015)

When's the deadline?

I'm hoping only one initiative makes it to the ballot


----------



## Midflappdaman (Jun 19, 2015)

Responsible Ohio will be on the ballot for Nov 3, 2015. They have around 600k signatures. The other proposals, Ohio Rights Group and Better for Ohio have bowed out for 2015. Responsible Ohio will be the only Cannabis initiative on the ballot. Ohio legislators are putting forth a amendment to stop monopoly type initiatives from becoming part of the Ohio Constitution. It will also be on the 2015 ballot. If both pass, it will nullify the Responsible Ohio amendment.


----------



## Midflappdaman (Jul 16, 2015)

Responsible Ohio is short 48,000 valid signatures. They have 10 days to cure this problem. Pretty sure they are done for 2015. They will not get their oligopoly!


----------



## bluto392 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yay, no Ohio legalization!


----------



## canabman (Jul 23, 2015)

ResponsibleOhio (RO)-though imperfect-is the ONLY viable option currently available.

Why?

For one simple reason: because they have the *money*...to promote...to gather petition signatures.

Personally, I prefer the OTEP plan...but they have little or no money, and money-whether we like it or not-is the prime driver of politics and most everything else. We have watched all attempts which lack funding fail miserably.

It is far from certain that any other effort to make the ballet in 2015-16 will do so.

Without $$$ the difficulties are much magnified.

Does anyone really expect that those that put forward the necessary funding would do so for merely altruistic reasons rather than expect a return on their investment?

Here in Ohio it is apparent that a ballot initiative may be our only serious means to end prohibition.

Despite the fact that cannabis prohibition is clearly a violation of the Ohio Bill of Rights (Article I Section I) as well as the federal Bill of Rights (9th & 10th Amendments), the courts have abdicated their responsibility-otherwise cannabis prohibition would long ago have been ruled unconstitutional by both state and federal courts.

So, we cannot expect judicial relief.

The Ohio legislature, both House and Senate, has done exactly zip, but for a thinly veiled attempt to block RO with a legislative initiated ballet measure (HJR-4). While they trust the electorate to elect them to office, they do not want Ohioans to exercise their right to alter government: Article I Section 2 of Ohio Bill of Rights:

All political power is inherent in the people. Government is instituted for their equal protection and benefit, and they have the right to alter, reform, or abolish the same, whenever they may deem it necessary; and no special privileges or immunities shall ever be granted, that may not be altered, revoked, or repealed by the General Assembly.

While Ohio's Representatives and Senators may wish that Article 1 Section 2 contained a clause subjecting the people's government altering power to limitations set by the...um...government...it contains no such provision.

The Ohio legislature wants to block RO, while allowing the status quo of jailing people for a plant, rather than make legislative proposals to RE-legalize cannabis, despite opinion polls showing a majority favoring RE-legalization of cannabis and a super-majority in favor of therapeutic cannabis use. The claim of opposition to a monopoly (mono means one and there would be ten separate corporations growing/wholesaling...not just one) in Ohio is disingenuous-witness the apparent approval of "monopoly" control of gambling casinos, as well as the privatized prisons-for-profit operating in Ohio.

So, we cannot expect common sense to impel legislative relief either.

And, let us not forget...the black market trade in illegal drugs-the plant cannabis is included-is already controlled by a monopoly... the nasty violent drug cartels.

Insisting on perfection is sort of a Rip Van Winkle approach...

I *know* what just one properly, lovingly cared for female cannabis plant is capable of producing. The RO plan allows adults to cultivate four flowering plants and unlimited non-flowering. This alone will have a sort of 'overgrow the government' effect.

The largest Ohio NORML chapter, Miami Valley NORML (MVNORML = Cincinnati & Dayton) has developed a consensus that *anything* that is a step away from prohibition is a step forward. MVNORML leadership and members were instrumental in convincing RO to add to their plan the option to home grow as well as a reduction in the taxes levied on cannabis in order to combat the cartel's black market.

It is both amazing and disappointing how humans are so susceptible to being divided and conquered...


A fractured cannabis community will only bear the fruit of continued cannabis prohibition.


ResponsibleOhio deserves the support of Ohio's cannabis enthusiasts in order to make a clear improvement over the status quo.


There will be plenty of time to make adjustments later.


----------



## bluto392 (Jul 23, 2015)

Of Ohio DOESNT legalize this cycle, the movement will be set back- don't ever doubt it.

We don't know if we have overwhelming momentum or a short window of opportunity. Having Ohios and California's large populations out from under prohibition would be a game changer.


----------



## Midflappdaman (Aug 4, 2015)

Www.Legalizeohio2016.org


----------



## mike4c4 (Aug 13, 2015)

Its on the ballot this year just hope all Ohioans register and vote this in and not just leave up to the next guy.


----------



## Midflappdaman (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm in the Central Ohio area. If you need to register to vote and would like to sign the petition to put Www.legalizeohio2016.org on the 2016 ballot, hit me up.


----------



## mike4c4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Midflappdaman said:


> I'm in the Central Ohio area. If you need to register to vote and would like to sign the petition to put Www.legalizeohio2016.org on the 2016 ballot, hit me up.


are you guys still taking name?


----------



## Midflappdaman (Aug 16, 2015)

Mike4c, yes we are still collecting signatures for 2016.


----------



## mike4c4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Midflappdaman said:


> Mike4c, yes we are still collecting signatures for 2016.


Nov 3 2015 . Its already on the ballot. I was only able to turn in 126 names. We need to vote this in and the bill has a anti-monopoly amendment in it.

http://ballotpedia.org/Ohio_Marijuana_Legalization_Initiative_(2015)


----------



## Midflappdaman (Aug 16, 2015)

Mike4c I'm collecting for the Cannabis Control Amendment. Shooting for the 2016 ballot.
http://www.legalizeohio2016.org/amendment


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 19, 2015)

We cannot wait for 2016 sorry, yes RO's plan could have been way better, but it's what we are dealt with..
I think it's absolutely absurd that pro MJ really will vote no?


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 19, 2015)

UTEP is terrible only 100 grams? That's pointless ...


----------



## canabman (Aug 20, 2015)

As I pointed out above, without $money$ chances are nil that any ballet initiative efforts make the ballet in Ohio.

The truth of that is presented by the success of ResponsibleOhio and the failure of all other efforts so far...

Ohioans can most likely expect to wait as many as three to five years...maybe longer...if we fail to grab our chance with the imperfect but undeniable step forward that ResponsibleOhio represents.

There will be three statewide issues on the ballet this November 3 in Ohio:


Issue 1: Redistricting reform amendment

Issue 2: Anti-monopoly amendment (vote *NO* as this is targeted at obstructing ResponsibleOhio)

Issue 3: Marijuana legalization amendment (vote *YES* if you want to make a real start at dismantling cannabis prohibition, recognizing that there is more work to do)
It is very disappointing to see all the political squabbling over ResponsibleOhio in the Ohio cannabis community.

But I doubt that they will determine the outcome.

That will be decided by the vast majority in Ohio that are not cannabis people, but are coming to see cannabis prohibition to be the tragic disaster that it is.

The opposition, which in a very bizarre twist (pun intended) includes cannabis people that oppose RO, appears to have as arguments their tired old drug war hysteria and a novel approach in the 'monopoly' thing (10 locations owned by different investors is not a monopoly).

This is going to be a very interesting campaign season


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn straight... people dont understand if RO isnt pleasing us the consumers it will be easier to fight them then the government. ..as much as they hold over our heads with only 10 huge grow sights and they have money but as a consumer if we are not pleased we make change...so they will be forced to better their laws once it is passed, let them make money back... I know if I invested 2 million I would like a lot in return

These people need to understand that a grass root organization with little money will not pass on this side...look at dc...michigan has a big money investor group next year as well...WE NEED RO TO PASS

We are being left behind in the industry and medicinal advances.. California is making huge strides why we are sitting here with our hands underneathbour asses

A lot of ppl that are against RO havent really read their full amendment either and thats what is sickening

The governor apts 7 members to a MJ commission and they have the right to shut down or add and big grow site for wrong doings and make sure the big companies are not price fixing its all supply and demand!

We are aloud to do extracts as well...I believe it says the dispensaries are too? Could be wrong on that

And 1 disp. For every 10,000 residents?! And 1,600? !



Yea california has there GSC but no one has our famous DUMPSTER strain. ..id love to get a cutting or some beans od that...haven't had that in a long time


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 21, 2015)

wiethe20 said:


> A lot of ppl that are against RO havent really read their full amendment either and thats what is sickening


I would say it is the other way around.


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I would say it is the other way around.


How so? And only answer if your from Ohio...everyone who is against RO has the same argument..


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 21, 2015)

I believe Ohio will pass 2 and fail 3. But that's Ohio. I will vote for 3 and against 2. Best option at this time.


----------



## bluto392 (Aug 21, 2015)

As long as Ohio relegalizes.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 21, 2015)

wiethe20 said:


> How so? And only answer if your from Ohio...everyone who is against RO has the same argument..


Would you vote for a bill that made it law that only budweiser could produce and sell beer in Ohio? What about one that would make verizon the only legal cell phone provider? How about a bill that only allows farmers to grow monsanto seeds? That is what this bill is all about. I would rather not see it become the norm. I have been waiting for legalization for decades now, I can wait another year or two for it to be done right. Public opinion is changing fast.

It really doesn't matter anyway. The last I saw support for issue 2 was around seventy percent. That will effectively kill issue 3 dead in the water. We probably should start looking towards doing it right in 2016.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 21, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> I believe Ohio will pass 2 and fail 3. But that's Ohio. I will vote for 3 and against 2. Best option at this time.


The last poll I saw had both 2 and 3 passing. But two will void 3. I believe that is how it works anyway.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 21, 2015)

They have stated that yes 2 will void 3. That is the purpose.​


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 21, 2015)

The measure the gov doesn't just automatically block RO if they win...read Ohio s constitution...it states...if there are 2 separate measures going up against each other which ever one has more votes win....gov got it twisted they just cant win bc of the 30 day grace period


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Would you vote for a bill that made it law that only budweiser could produce and sell beer in Ohio? What about one that would make verizon the only legal cell phone provider? How about a bill that only allows farmers to grow monsanto seeds? That is what this bill is all about. I would rather not see it become the norm. I have been waiting for legalization for decades now, I can wait another year or two for it to be done right. Public opinion is changing fast.
> 
> It really doesn't matter anyway. The last I saw support for issue 2 was around seventy percent. That will effectively kill issue 3 dead in the water. We probably should start looking towards doing it right in 2016.


 Who Is going to pass it...UTEP? You would rather have them and only a 100g for possession? No grass root will not pass it therefore they do not have the money...on this side of the Mississippi u need money end of story...NORML has had a chapter since 2002? And they cant even get medicinal...only a wack as decriminalization law...where I still know people are going to jail for less then the 100gs


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 21, 2015)

I get RO could have made it better but they are pushing it with MONEY...do you have 2 mil to invest? So you believe that they should gamble millions of dollars so you can make millions? Yea right They should be able to make money and and then some....where is this poll at? Site it...id love to see it

The governor apts 7 members to a MJ commission who they have the right to shut down and add grow sites to the magic number 10... there is no price fixing its all supply and demand!!

Oh yea this isnt beer were talking about its marijuana...and all its medicinal values...there is way to many kids and people for that fact that need this...clean quality medicine...I know your answer ah these jig grow sites wont grow good blah blah blah but grow your own quality medicine and FEED YOU ECS


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 21, 2015)

From what I have seen, they were both passing, but two had a much higher percentage. It should be interesting. I bet a lot of people end up suing each other.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 21, 2015)

Ohio will never pass it. Oxy hillbillies.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 21, 2015)

wiethe20 said:


> I get RO could have made it better but they are pushing it with MONEY...do you have 2 mil to invest? So you believe that they should gamble millions of dollars so you can make millions? Yea right They should be able to make money and and then some....where is this poll at? Site it...id love to see it
> 
> The governor apts 7 members to a MJ commission who they have the right to shut down and add grow sites to the magic number 10... there is no price fixing its all supply and demand!!
> 
> Oh yea this isnt beer were talking about its marijuana...and all its medicinal values...there is way to many kids and people for that fact that need this...clean quality medicine...I know your answer ah these jig grow sites wont grow good blah blah blah but grow your own quality medicine and FEED YOU ECS


So you don't see a problem with two people doing the same thing, and one is considered a law abiding citizen, while the other is a criminal who should be sent to jail. The only difference between the two is one had the money to buy legislation in their favor. 

I have no desire to open a dispensary or grow op or anything like that. I'm sure there would be plenty of jobs available in the industry outside of growing if that was important to me. I'm sure they would grow great weed. If they had the money to back this I am sure they have the resources to hire some good growers. My opposition isn't about weed.

I would be all for a medical bill, but I doubt the people behind responsible ohio would. There isn't as much money to be made.


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> So you don't see a problem with two people doing the same thing, and one is considered a law abiding citizen, while the other is a criminal who should be sent to jail. The only difference between the two is one had the money to buy legislation in their favor.
> 
> I have no desire to open a dispensary or grow op or anything like that. I'm sure there would be plenty of jobs available in the industry outside of growing if that was important to me. I'm sure they would grow great weed. If they had the money to back this I am sure they have the resources to hire some good growers. My opposition isn't about weed.
> 
> I would be all for a medical bill, but I doubt the people behind responsible ohio would. There isn't as much money to be made.


I'm all for open discussion , it's healthy so I apologize ahead of time, but your really not making a point your saying one thing then another...it's either your for or against legalization


----------



## wiethe20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> From what I have seen, they were both passing, but two had a much higher percentage. It should be interesting. I bet a lot of people end up suing each other.


And that's why it probably will end up in the supreme court


----------



## LoIQ2 (Sep 23, 2015)

As a neighboring state, I watch Ohio closely. OTEP has a better proposal imo if they can get it on the ballot. But as always, money talks and I believe OTEP is grassroots. Take a look.
https://legalizeohio2016.org/
https://legalizeohio2016.org/amendment/


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 23, 2015)

LoIQ2 said:


> As a neighboring state, I watch Ohio closely. OTEP has a better proposal imo if they can get it on the ballot. But as always, money talks and I believe OTEP is grassroots. Take a look.
> https://legalizeohio2016.org/
> https://legalizeohio2016.org/amendment/


OTEP has a better proposal....BUT do you know there president came out and said "I will vote no to issue 3 and vote no for issue 2, I am totally against ROS plant but if they don't pass it, it will set back ohio legalization for years to come!"


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 24, 2015)

Prepare now for the eventuality of legalization of recreational pot. I'm an Alaskan headed back to Alaska since I retired last year. They are using Colorado and Washington as examples to model legislation after. This related to licensing and requirements etc. Okay one thing the Alaska legislature has already decided on, with little else concrete, is 24/7 video surveillance of your entire commercial operation. It prevents diversion to other states.Screw other states! Alaska? We have to have EVERYTHING except petroleum and reindeer meat shipped in. Everything. $80 shipping to get $40 curtains as one moderator here put it for real. Who in Hell is going to divert anything anywhere? Okay so why do we have to have 24/7 video? To prevent diversion they told me again like I was deaf. Your legislature will jump on this like stink on shit. $5000 to have a commercial license to grow. Per year. $50 an ounce tax. Cha-CHING!

You are a pain in the ass with your pot but give us a lot of the money from it or else.


----------



## Tkm953 (Sep 24, 2015)

A for profit company,that does not make a profit,ceases to be a company,very shortly.But as you have pointed out,this is strictly Ohios decision.You know the in's and out's of the local and State Government so You know how you should vote.I have said "Better to change a poorly worded bill than to try to change a terrible law".I think their are thirty eight states that have medical now,one more,and they could call for a constitutional amendment.It took that many to start prohibition,and that many to end it.When it comes to States Rights Against Feds Rights we will loose.Every state that thumbs their noses at the Fed,on this issue are to be commanded,but we don't want to see the citizens of a an entire state sacrificed to accomplish this.I support you whichever way you go.A hefty argument on both sides though shows real passion.Good Luck Ohio !!! NC is envious.


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ohio would be the first state to go from no medicinal to fully legal...that would really show the federal government something ...and as all these presidential candidates know if you don't win 2 out of 3 ohio,penn,Florida you don't win presidency ...so if ohio passes this on a off year election it's going to change the minds of a lot of top elected officials and the presidential campaign


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2015)

wiethe20 said:


> Ohio would be the first state to go from no medicinal to fully legal...that would really show the federal government something ...and as all these presidential candidates know if you don't win 2 out of 3 ohio,penn,Florida you don't win presidency ...so if ohio passes this on a off year election it's going to change the minds of a lot of top elected officials and the presidential campaign


That might not be a blessing.Basically most state legislatures don't like to work so they copy somebody else's. I'll believe OH legalizes when I see it. Not being a pessimist. I'm just 66 and been smoking since 1966 and I have heard and seen it all. In OR only somebody who is already rated medical is allowed to work in the industry apparently. As far as retail. OH will get hung up on that. Watch. The big thing is pot needs to be totally removed from any Schedule listing. Especially Schedule I which is totally asinine. That is for narcotics only and pot is not a narcotic.


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 25, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> That might not be a blessing.Basically most state legislatures don't like to work so they copy somebody else's. I'll believe OH legalizes when I see it. Not being a pessimist. I'm just 66 and been smoking since 1966 and I have heard and seen it all. In OR only somebody who is already rated medical is allowed to work in the industry apparently. As far as retail. OH will get hung up on that. Watch. The big thing is pot needs to be totally removed from any Schedule listing. Especially Schedule I which is totally asinine. That is for narcotics only and pot is not a narcotic.


Schedule 2 is narcotics schedule 1 is lsd, extacy,meth,crack, and weed lol ...but actually I'm looking for the article now, there is a group of doctors that are trying to get it changed to schedule 2 so the fda, and gov can now test with it because it's illegal to test sched 1 drugs


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 25, 2015)

It's NOT CHANG ED YET but there supposedly close ..well as they say


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2015)

*Drugs / Substances listed in DEA Schedule I include:*

Heroin (diacetylmorphine)
LSD (Lysergic acid diethylamide)
Marijuana (cannabis, THC)
Mescaline (Peyote)
MDMA (3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine or “ecstasy”)
GHB (gamma-hydroxybutyric acid)
Ecstasy (MDMA or 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine)
Psilocybin
Methaqualone (Quaalude)
Khat (Cathinone)
Bath Salts (3,4-methylenedioxypyrovalerone or MDPV)


http://www.drugs.com/article/csa-schedule-1.html

Listing pot as any schedule is ridiculous. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 25, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> *Drugs / Substances listed in DEA Schedule I include:*
> 
> Heroin (diacetylmorphine)
> LSD (Lysergic acid diethylamide)
> ...


Wtf is Khat?


----------



## wiethe20 (Sep 25, 2015)

And in your other post where you said narcotics schedule 1..I was leaning to like pain pills as narcotics, I just misread it a little bit


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2015)

Narcotics induce sleep and are not related to the strain of poppy. Pot is not a narcotic by any description. Narcs also suppress brain stem activity which is why many junkies simply stop breathing after a good dose.The listing was totally political and was designed to give the Feds a reason to immediately deport illegal Mexicans. THIS is the political atmosphere around pot. Ignorance and fear buy idiots in charge. Plus there are those who want it illegal to keep profits up.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2015)

wiethe20 said:


> Wtf is Khat?


http://www.livescience.com/37948-what-is-khat-cathinone.html

*What is khat?*

Khat is a flowering evergreen shrub native to East Africa and the Arabian Peninsula. The plant (_Catha edulis_) contains two alkaloids, cathinone and cathine, which act as stimulants.

Users simply chew the green khat leaves, keeping a ball of partially chewed leaves against the inside of their cheek (not unlike chewing tobacco).

The dried leaves can also be used in this way, though they have less potency. Some khat users also smoke the drug, make it into tea or sprinkle it on food.

*An ancient tradition*

Use of khat has been a tradition for centuries throughout Somalia, Yemen and Ethiopia, where khat cafes ("mafrishes") are often found. Khat leaves are chewed by students before exams, in the morning before work or at social gatherings, according to the Los Angeles Times.

The effects of khat (also known as qat, qaad, Arabian tea, kat and chat) are similar to those of other amphetamines, according to authorities like the Drug Enforcement Administration. Khat users report feelings of well-being, mental alertness, excitement and euphoria.

Though khat is generally described as a mild stimulant, there is consistent evidence of overuse and addiction. Long-term use or abuse has been linked to "insomnia, anorexia, gastric disorders, depression, liver damage" and heart attack, according to a 2009 study from the Austrian medical journal Wiener klinische Wochenschrift. [The 9 Oddest Medical Case Reports]

"Manic and delusional behavior, violence, suicidal depression, hallucinations, paranoia and khat-induced psychosis have also been reported," the study authors wrote.


----------



## canabman (Sep 27, 2015)

RO is not perfect.

But as has been pointed out, RO has the money to wage a serious campaign to win approval of Issue 3 and a rejection of Issue 2 (Issue 2 is a hurried effort by the Ohio Legislature to block Issue 3).

Are there other proposed iniatitives that may be better than RO? Yes!

Do any of those efforts have even a hint of enough money to carry through? NO!

Our Miami Valley Chapter (Cincinnati & Dayton) of OhioNORML is solidly behind Issue 3 because not only should the perfect not be allowed to be the enemy of progress, but we figure we may be in for a long wait of something like 3 to 5 years if we don't get approval of Issue 3.

Bottom line:

Money is an essential ingredient of success and Issue 3 offers a solid improvement over the status quo of prohibition. Of course the money behind RO expects a return on their significant investment...naturally they do.


Most arguments against RO & Issue 3 are pure BS and/or irrelevant.

Especially the arguments offered by RO opponents that are members of the cannabis community in Ohio.


Monopoly or cartel? We already have that with prohibition. Along with the illegality that causes so much harm and miser


Those in the cannabis community against RO should try a serious strategy: Join us in voting in favor of Issue 3, then bone up on cultivation materials, grow 4 great female plants, share with your friends and overgrow RO retails sales and profits.


----------



## Tkm953 (Sep 27, 2015)

I would volunteer to be a schedule one,lab human !! Love them buckeye balls.


----------



## LoIQ2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Any new updates on Ohio legalization? I understand Prop 2 and 3 will be on the ballot for November but what of the other proposals? Any progress or hope there?
Also for those already in legal states that allow home grows - is there a risk with attaining permitting? Any stories of harassment since with a permit they know where you are and what you're doing? Just curious. Ohio is my native land. Would like to return there. End of prohibition would be the icing on the cake! Hopeful but not holding breath.


----------



## canabman (Oct 9, 2015)

It's getting bizarre here in OhighO.

While NORML at the national level has endorsed ResponsibleOhio (RO), it appears that only the Miami Valley NORML chapter has endorsed RO, while all other Ohio chapters rejected RO. It would appear then that Ohio NORML does not endorse RO though there has yet to be any announcement of the results of the poll of all Ohio NORML members, or official position of Ohio NORML.

The fact of the matter is that unless properly $funded$, any and all ballot initiatives will likely face a steep uphill struggle that is just about impossible under Ohio's less than optimum ballot access process.

Those that want *perfection* in the repeal of cannibis prohibition in Ohio would be better served to support RO then work to improve it as that may be a damn sight easier than starting from scratch with little or no funding. We may have to wait five years for relief if RO fails...I hope the anti-RO perfectionists are content that a vote against RO is a vote to sustain the status quo...possibly for many years.

While it is disappointing to see the display of anti-RO attitude among the cannabis community we may be fortunate that their votes are a small part of the electorate.

The issue will be decided largely by people that are not stoners, people that see a miserable failure of a policy-cannabis prohibition-that is just too expensive in human as well as tax dollars.

In these times of tight and shortfall budgets, how idiotic is it for Ohio to continue to:

-waste 120 million dollars per year to enforce the obviously unenforceable

-forego hundreds of millions of tax revenue that instead flows to the *monopoly* nasty drug cartels

-arrest 18-20,000 Ohio residents per year for cannabis possession

-refuse Ohio citizen's access to medicinal-theraputic cannabis (medicine that can be grown at home rather than purchasing expensive pharmaceutical chemicals)


Issue 2 is a thinly disguised and hurridly cobbled together effort by the do-nothing-about-cannabis-prohibition Ohio House and Senate to block RO, using anti 'monopoly' BS as their excuse for attempting to thwart home-rule by Ohioans. Remarkably, these legislators can't be bothered by 'monopoly' control of Ohio casinos and privately-operated prisons-for-profit that are operating in Ohio.

Ohioans should *vote NO on issue 2 *in order to preserve their right to alter government


Ohioans should *vote YES on issue 3 *in order to RE-legalize cannabis/marihuana/marijuana

Interestingly, Ohio NORML at the state level is apparently attempting to grab the cash raised by the Miami Valley NORML chapter. MV NORML has been the leader in fundraising due in no small part to the energetic efforts of former Ohio NORML and Miami Valley NORML president Rob Ryan, who was ejected in a very due-process-less procedure due to the dissatisfaction of some members regarding Rob's even-handed support for any and all efforts that seek to end cannabis prohibition...including-and especially-ResponsibleOhio.

Sheesh...no wonder so many are turned off by politics.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Oct 9, 2015)

I still say just get the shit legalized then fight the battle. Don't lose the war over greed and leave all those sorry SOB's sitting in prison out of jealousy.


----------



## LoIQ2 (Oct 11, 2015)

It would be cool if people could go to the polls and write in the desired proposal like they write in candidates. Anyone know if that's possible???


----------



## canabman (Oct 11, 2015)

Anything is potentially possible.

Such a write-in election process would not be practical, as it would (A) take an enormous amount of time, and (B) would yield likely wildly divergent views that would lead to majority approval...of what, since there would be little chance of any consensus? Remember the 'hanging chads' of the Bush-Gore election in 2000? Just think of the hijinks as board of elections personnel attempt to tally all those varied write-in ballots.


Now, what would really be cool is if individuals did *whatever* they wanted, restricted only by the equal rights of others...it's a neat idea known as Liberty.


----------



## canabman (Oct 11, 2015)

In Ohio the choice seems clear-between the ending of cannabis prohibition via the ResponsibleOhio plan that is issue 3 and a continuation of the status quo which means treating the cannabis community as criminals.

We can vote NO on issue 2 and YES on issue 3, and see what ResponsibleOhio creates and work to improve it, or stubbornly hold out for the pie in the sky of *perfection in ending cannabis prohibition*, reject issue 3 and wait for years-maybe as many as 5 years or longer-for something to magically happen...

I say 'magically' because without $money$ the OTEP and other ballot initiative proposals will likely go nowhere, while the Ohio House and Senate wallow in their victory at obstructing the end of cannabis prohibition in Ohio. The legislators appear to be in a hissy-fit because ResponsibleOhio wisely chose to bypass the Columbus money-launderers in the Ohio House & Senate and distribute tax proceeds directly to county and local governments.

Since approval of issue 3 would combine savings (100+ million dollars/year) from not having the justice system attempt to enforce the impossible, and additional tax revenue to local and county governments of as much as 476 million dollars/year that would otherwise flow to the violent nasty drug cartels in Mexico, it would sure appear that ResponsibleOhio is a win for all...



Some seem worried that the 'rich' will get richer.


C'mon, grow up, when the hell was that not the case in whatever society you examined, even those with socialist/communist governments?


*Somebody*is gonna get rich or richer on cannabis sales in Ohio (the somebody right now is the drug cartels)...wouldn't it be better that they be Ohio citizen entrepreneurs rather than the Mexican drug lords?



Still, if the worry persists that individual investors associated with ResponsibleOhio will get rich, or richer, then purchase cannabis grow guides and absorb the content, vote NO on issue 2 & YES on issue 3, get your license to grow 4 green ladies and bypass ResponsibleOhio's commercial cannabis production and supply yourself and your friends with free profit-less cannabis from your homegrow.


----------



## Tuxified (Oct 11, 2015)

Don't have long to go everyone!! NO on 2 YES on 3!!!! I cannot wait for voting day!


----------



## canabman (Oct 12, 2015)

Why wait?


Vote NOW by voting an *Absentee Ballot *or *Early Voting!!!*


Contact your county board of elections to do so.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 14, 2015)

canabman said:


> get your license to grow 4 green ladies and bypass ResponsibleOhio's commercial cannabis production and supply yourself and your friends with free profit-less cannabis from your homegrow.


https://legalizeohio2016.org/ohios-fight-for-legalization-part-2-issue-3s-homegrow-falsehood/


----------



## LoIQ2 (Oct 14, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> https://legalizeohio2016.org/ohios-fight-for-legalization-part-2-issue-3s-homegrow-falsehood/


Considering the verbiage on home growing I believe informed voters would have a hard time passing this proposal. OTEP and/or LegalizeOhio needs to speak louder our find ways to be a stronger presence. You only hear about RO! Time is running out for Ohioans.....


----------



## canabman (Oct 14, 2015)

First, I want to make it clear that my view is that individuals have a natural right to cultivate and make use of the plants they choose. A natural right cannot be licensed as that means it is not a "right". *This* would seem to be *perfection in cannabis freedom* and while such is a worthy goal, practicality intrudes to tell us that that is unattainable in the short term.





LoIQ2 said:


> Considering the verbiage on home growing I believe informed voters would have a hard time passing this proposal. OTEP and/or LegalizeOhio needs to speak louder our find ways to be a stronger presence. You only hear about RO! Time is running out for Ohioans.....


I agree the implementation of Issue 3 is an unknown.

I read the LegalizeOhio page you linked to and there are valid concerns, though it made no mention of this from Section I of the amendment:

*Regulatory rules shall not prohibit the operation of marijuana establishments or home growing, either expressly or through regulations that make their operation unreasonably impracticable.*

On its face this would appear to alleviate at least some if not all concerns, though the devil is always in the details, especially when dealing with governments.

Even if the dire predictions prove true and ResponsibleOhio’s homegrow turns out to suck big time, I will be content to purchase ResponsibleOhio commercial weed at the local cannabis shop-assuming a better deal than the underground black market offers at that time-until such time that homegrow is provided for.

On the LegalizeOhio page there is a characterization of Ohio Governor Kasich as “not a friend to marijuana”. While Kasich has been making comments in opposition to RE-legalization of cannabis, it should be remembered that he took steps so that Ohio could opt out of the DOT regulations calling for driver’s license suspensions of offenders of marijuana laws, and it’s certainly not his fault that the Ohio House and Senate have refused to do their part in order to complete the task. Governor Kasich supported defanging the harsh paraphernalia penalties as well as ending the firearms disability for low-level marijuana offenders which has been a common sense relief for Ohioans.

Observing these critical cannabis reforms carried out by Kasich makes his anti-marijuana stance inexplicable…how does he square accepting that cannabis folks can be responsible firearms owners, and should not face harsh penalties for possessing a smoking appliance, but still must endure cannabis prohibition? Only with bizarro-world logic...

Politicians twist in the wind and the cannabis wind is blowing ever harder. Latest polls show Ohioans at 56% support of general RE-legalizing and over 90% favoring therapeutic/medicinal cannabis, so watch for some ‘evolution’ on Kasich’s part-it’s where the votes of the future are…

Let us boil this down to the true harsh reality: without proper funding (that means millions of dollars) any and all ballot initiative prospects seeking some form of cannabis RE-legalization are almost assuredly doomed to failure, otherwise NORML or ORG or somebody would have at this point achieved *something*, but we have exactly zilch to show for all efforts at reforming cannabis prohibition so far…except the solitary example that was cash-rich, which of course is ResponsibleOhio (RO).

I remember my own initial negative reaction to RO, which didn’t last long as I came to realize the importance funding plays in the process…money-lot’s of it…is essential.

And let’s face it, the folks that ponied up tens of millions of dollars want a return on their investment, just as any of us would expect from making an investment.

Do I want *perfection in cannabis freedom* for Ohio (and the world)?

You bet I do.


Do I want to wait what might be a Rip-Van-Winkle sort of wait for that perfection to happen, while in the meantime the status quo of cannabis prohibition carries on, disrupting and ruining lives, wasting tax dollars and foregoing tax revenues?


In a word…NO.


Despite the fact that RO is not close to perfection, it is an undeniable step forward. I hope many fellow Ohioans join me in voting *NO on Issue 2* in order to preserve our right to alter our form of government, and voting *YES on Issue 3 in order to provide the basis of the goal of RE-legalization.
*
Does anyone really think making adjustments and alterations to RO after its approval by voters will be more difficult than pushing through a different ballot measure without lots of money-which appears unlikely-underlying the effort?

If RO fails November 3 Ohio can expect to wait a good three to five years at minimum for something to happen in Ohio…assuming no effort is heavily funded.



The question for the cannabis community in regard to ResponsibleOhio Issue 3 would seem to be:


*Does Issue 3 offer a better alternative to Ohio’s status quo of cannabis prohibition?

As an either/or how can people-especially cannabis people-decide to accept perfect prohibition over imperfect RE-legalization???*


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 15, 2015)

You do make some good points. I am not sure what to make of Kasich. Sometimes he seems friendly towards cannabis, and other times he seems dead set against it. I just don't see RO being changed or altered in any way once it is implemented. I don't see them volunteering giving up a cash cow, and I doubt most voters would be ready to change the law as soon as it is implemented. One thing I do find interesting is what happens if both 2 and 3 passes. I have been researching to find out whether issue 2 would just remove the cartel part, or if it would void the bill all together, but have came up empty in my search. I guess I will find out one way or another in a few weeks.


----------



## canabman (Oct 15, 2015)

Latest polls have support of RE-legalization at nearly 60%.

Great news is that Ohio Rights Group (ORG) has endorsed Issue 3.

ORG has worked tirelessly for years for medical cannabis and realizes that it's efforts will continue to fall short due to funding issues.

So, keeping their eye on the ball (theirs is medical) they have concluded that the best chance at getting medical cannabis RE-legalized at the moment is to throw support to ResponsibleOhio and Issue 3, which puts an end to cannabis prohibition.

Now, it would be nice to see other cannabis groups-especially Ohio NORML-buck up and see that Issue 3 is our ticket ending cannabis prohibition.

As for Issue 2, it is a disgraceful and hurried effort by our mostly reefer-madness legislature to muzzle the people's ballot initiative process.

Hmmm...these political critters are OK with us voting to elect them-but are at odds with our resorting to this process due to the legislative refusal to address the cannabis issue, in order to force a redress of grievances...now THAT does sound tyrannical. 


ORG has good information regarding Issue 2:

The Ohio Rights Group issued this press release concerning Issue 2 that will appear on the fall ballot under the title "Anti-Monopoly Amendment." While protecting the Ohio constitution from being used for personal economic benefit may sound laudable, Issue 2 goes far beyond that. Enacted with only ten days of legislative debate from introduction to passage, Issue 2 (formerly know as House Joint Resolution 4) would bestow the power of determining if a measure is being used for such a purpose to just three politically appointed members (majority vote) of the five member Ohio Ballot Board. Campaigns for even the most popular and meritorious issues would be subjected to Issue 2 only after they had spent millions of dollars to collect and submit over 300,000 signatures. Even if all ballot placement procedures were correctly followed, these three individuals would still have the power to determine if the measure is a "violation" regardless of whether it is or not. The only recourse for an improper designation is an expensive and time consuming appeal to the Ohio Supreme Court.

Issue 2 will have a chilling effect on the ballot initiative process that has served for over 100 years as an effective tool for Ohio citizens to use to redress their grievances over issues that the legislature has repeatedly failed to address. Such issues include the freedom to marry, redistricting, collective bargaining and marijuana. Please join the Ohio Rights Group and *Vote NO on Issue 2*.

link:

http://www.ohiorightsgroup.org/


----------



## Tuxified (Oct 15, 2015)

the way I understand issue 2 is that its restricting voter's rights isn't it? I'm not at all good at politics so I could be wrong but restricting voters rights in a country like america no matter what state it is, is complete bs.. Again I may be wrong i'm still doing research on issue two and following this thread cause many of you know more then me about it. Either way i'm voting no on issue 2 and yes on 3.

May we all smoke in peace spreading love and the bud.


----------



## canabman (Oct 15, 2015)

Those that are opposing ResponsibleOhio and Issue 3 might consider the reasoning of Ohio Rights Group (ORG) used in endorsing a YES vote on Issue 3.

According to ORG:


For the past 3 years, the Ohio Rights Group has grown into the leading voice for Ohio’s cannabis patients. The group’s mission, purpose and passion underpin who it is and guides its advocacy. These values help define the principles on which the ORG stands that include ending medical cannabis prohibition and expanding rights and protections to those whose lives depend on safe access to legal medical-grade marijuana. Based these principles and values, the Ohio Rights Group takes the following positions.

The Ohio Rights Group will work with any credible group and support any effort that advances the objectives of ending cannabis prohibition and expanding patient rights.

The Ohio Rights Group opposes Issue 2, called the “Anti-Monopoly Amendment." Toward that end, the Stand Up 4 Your Rights PAC has been formed to educate the public and the media about Issue 2, which, if passed, would severely limit the citizen-led ballot initiative process, instrumental to ending medical cannabis prohibition and expanding patient rights.

*The Ohio Rights Group believes that Issue 3, the “Marijuana Legalization Amendment,” represents a good first step. Permitting Home Grow and legalizing simple possession will alone lay the foundation on which all other patient rights can be built. Passing Issue 3 would not only end the plant’s prohibition, but as importantly, would lift the ban on scientific research that has thwarted its adoption as a legitimate medicine.*

*Those who oppose Issue 3 have failed to demonstrate a viable alternative.* *Their opposition exposes patients to the political whims of an intransigent legislature, and has misled them into placing their trust in disorganized, woefully underfunded and poorly conceived grassroots efforts.*

*Although the Ohio Rights Group initially opposed Responsible Ohio, now Issue 3, we engaged them in the late spring and by doing so, advanced needs and interests of both patients and growers.*

The Ohio Rights Group helped develop a plan to appoint an independent patient Ombudsman whose sole responsibility will be to make sure that patient needs and rights are always the first consideration.
*The Ohio Rights Group worked directly with RO to find ways of giving hundreds of Ohio’s best cultivators the opportunity and incentives to ply their trade as independent growers on selected sites. A number of owners have agreed to this plan in which these growers would have minority ownership and retain intellectual property rights to the strains they develop.*

The Ohio Rights Group strongly supports the non-profit International Cannabinoid Institute to be built in Licking County as a comprehensive medical cannabis research center. This $24 million facility will utilize state-of-the-art technology to develop individualized strains of marijuana attuned to various illnesses, while creating a non-profit medical marijuana insurance program to provide medicine at a reduced cost or no cost to patients in critical need.
Understanding what is at stake for Ohio’s patients and *knowing that a similar opportunity will be unlikely in the foreseeable future*, *the Ohio Rights Group stands with National NORML, the Marijuana Policy Project, the American Civil Liberties Union and other groups in encouraging Ohio voters to support the passage of Issue 3 as a good step toward ending medical cannabis prohibition and providing Ohio’s sick dying and disabled safe access to this beneficial plant.*
The Ohio Rights Group is a non-partisan, non-profit organization that advocates for the rights of Ohioans to make medical, therapeutic and industrial use of the Cannabis plant and supports the growing number of individuals, organizations and industries facilitating those uses. The organization has been fielding the Ohio Cannabis Rights Amendment, based on Article 1: Bill of Rights in the Ohio Constitution, which reads, all Ohioans are, _“by nature, free and independent, and have certain inalienable rights, among which are those of enjoying and defending life and liberty, acquiring, possessing, and protecting property, and seeking and obtaining happiness and safety.”

link:
_
http://www.ohiorightsgroup.org/


----------



## canabman (Oct 15, 2015)

Tuxified said:


> the way I understand issue 2 is that its restricting voter's rights isn't it? I'm not at all good at politics so I could be wrong but restricting voters rights in a country like america no matter what state it is, is complete bs.. Again I may be wrong i'm still doing research on issue two and following this thread cause many of you know more then me about it. Either way i'm voting no on issue 2 and yes on 3.
> 
> May we all smoke in peace spreading love and the bud.




Absolutely, love & bud

Issue 2 is an effort by the Ohio legislature to control in a political fashion what initiatives are approved for the ballot, after campaigns have spent time, effort, and money to gain ballot access.

The government is ours, we should be restricting them more than them restricting us.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 21, 2015)

AllWeedChick said:


> Two weeks left for voting!
> http://allweednews.com/ohio-will-vote-for-marijuana-legalization-on-november-3/


you can actually go vote now, Ohio is taking early walk in votes


----------



## LoIQ2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what happens if issue 3 passes but issue 2 fails? Vote Ohio is just 6 days away.....


----------



## Tuxified (Oct 28, 2015)

LoIQ2 said:


> Does anyone know what happens if issue 3 passes but issue 2 fails? Vote Ohio is just 6 days away.....


Yes, we all celebrate by burning one.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 28, 2015)

Issue 2 is to stop cannabis, issue 3 is , for it.. what will happen? Something good i hope.


----------



## LoIQ2 (Oct 30, 2015)

I worded that ? backwards...sorry. What I meant was - What happens if both bills 2 and 3 PASS!!!?


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

They say it will possible goto the ohio supreme court to decide on it.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

TODAY!!!! GO VOTE, GO VOTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

What about the monopoly being voted on today. Any insight as to the popularity? 

Please tell me there's no chance of monopoly


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

I think Item 3 is complete bullshit
http://www.noissue3.com


----------



## LoIQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

http://yeson3ohio.com/responsibleohio-marijuana-reform-not-coming-to-ohio-in-2015-the-campaign-starts-anew-tomorrow/


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2015)

It was an awful proposition. Never should have passed


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 4, 2015)

The defeat of the wealthy in their attempt to create a virtual monopolistic money machine went down and it went down because of that machine. Sorry it is not legal in OH to possess and grow and smoke. The motherfucking capitalists that run and own our country ruin every damned thing in life anymore. Outside looking in I know but maybe next time the people will be allowed to consider something that benefits the people and not a select few privileged pieces of crap.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2015)

Exactly what the fuck this man said ^^^


----------



## Grojak (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm happy for you OH folks, don't except legalization at any cost, except it on your terms!! WA fucked it up good, OR looks to be fucking it up good… CO is doing it best because they didn't fuck with individual MMJ patients rights!!


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 4, 2015)

You do realize Ohio still has dry areas? I live in one. No alcohol sales...


----------



## LoIQ2 (Dec 3, 2015)

sweet_weed said:


> I read about Ohio legalize. http://allweednews.com/?p=1658 Any changes?


The initiative FAILED!!! Ohioans did not want monopoly backed/controlled cannabis. Better luck next year...


----------

